
The LAPD Has a New Surveillance Formula, Powered by Palantir - dsr12
https://injusticetoday.com/the-lapd-has-a-new-surveillance-formula-powered-by-palantir-1e277a95762a
======
sharemywin
Wonder when we all get a criminality score.

\- sped to work this morning + 200

\- shoplifted as a child +100

\- told the wife you went to help your brother really watched the game +25

\- commented about Palantir on HN + 10,000

~~~
dv_dt
Chinas "Social credit" score has nothing on the US. We are much more
sophisticated, privatizing all that monitoring: from credit scores to pre-
crime assessments..

